# Ferret owners: is this cage big enough for two?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm thinking of getting another ferret for my lonesome ferret but first i'd like to pick out a better one.

would this one fit two ferrets comfortably?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470999&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

thanks.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks perfectly suited to a pair of ferrets.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

according to the internet they need 2 crubic feet per ferret (same as rats) but i dont think i belive that to be honest because my cage says itcan hold 3 rats and it isnt even big enough for 2 ferrets, but this cage is big enough for 8 rats so it should be fine


----------

